# ventilateur bruyant sur imac G5



## benobena (4 Février 2008)

Bonjour 

Je viens d'acheter d'occase un imac g5 première génération de 20 "

  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.1 (9B18)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.1.0
  Volume de démarrage :	iMac G5 160Go
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Nom de lordinateur :	iMac G5 de imac
  Nom de lutilisateur :	imac (imac)

Problème le ventilateur , qui était silencieux chez mon vendeur( ou alors je ne l'ai pas remarqué )
Se met d'emblée en branle hors de toutes applications gourmandes.( safari seul ou itunes seul par exemple)

Que faire ?

Je n'ai rien installé de nouveau , l'imac n'a fait qu'un voyage de 4km avant d'être rebranché


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Février 2008)

Voir aussi d'autres qui sont dans le vent   http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203249


----------



## benobena (4 Février 2008)

Déjà vu cette discussion...(avant de poster la mienne)

On ne peut pas dire que les solutions abondent...


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2008)

Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster une nouvelle question. On ferme.


----------

